# Life and death is not a game



## delilahrene

Earlier today, an old friend informed me that her family dog was put to sleep. I completely respect this decision when the animal's quality of life is suffering, but I saw this pup a few weeks ago and she was happy as lark. Her vision was failing and she was almost deaf, but still got bursts of old lady energy and loved the sun and was clearly still _living_. When I expressed my sympathies and questioned if she had gone down hill suddenly, the response I got was "no, but no one in my family wanted her anymore" ... ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! They killed a perfectly healthy 10 year old dog because she was not wanted anymore. I sit here and cannot wrap my head around the fact that this poor dog is dead for absolutely no good reason, and I want to start crying again. I cannot understand how someone could be that heartless. I also cannot believe that the vet let this happen. This kind of stuff makes me sick. A dog is not an old pair of shoes that you can throw in the trash because they are a little scuffed. I wish they had told me of the situation, I would have found a rescue for her to go to or heck even taken her in myself until she had a home lined up. Gosh, I want to march down to their house and scream at them for the pure selfishness and cruelty they showed in this situation. Regardless of what your views on the afterlife are, she still had plenty more happy years in _this_ life and I am horrified that it was ripped away from her in an instant. Sorry if others have different opinions on putting an animal to sleep (I do not mean to offend), but this goes against everything I believe in and I just needed to get it off my chest. I could rant about this all night, but I am going to leave it at that before I blow a gasket or burst into tears from thinking about it too long. 

RIP sweet girl, I am so sorry.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

That makes me want to vomit. Depending on the breed, she could have had maybe even 5 more years left in her if the vision/hearing was the only thing failing.

Wow... just, wow.


----------



## Isamurat

This is horrible, i just hope the vets didnt put the dog to sleep, i have heard stories when i did my work experience in a vets years ago of vets saying they take the animal to the back to put it to sleep and actually rehome them. I really hope this old lady was the same.


----------



## DustyRat

Brutality is what it is.


----------



## Marie5656

That is sad. Makes you wonder what such a person would do when their elderly parents became old and frail. Though I am sure the response would be "well, that is different, we LOVE our parents". Pet ownership, like marriage should be love in sickness and health.


----------



## ksaxton

That's despicable. I hope those people never get another pet again. I really hate how people cast aside their dogs when they get old just because they're not as fun and harder to care for. I used to volunteer at an animal shelter and one time this woman came in, found HER dog, and did not want to adopt it back because she "wanted it to have a chance to find a new home". The dog was old too, so you can guess that that had something to do with why she didn't want it anymore. What's worse is after she said she didn't want her dog back, she asked to adopt a puppy!! The animal shelter workers told her she could either adopt her dog back, or just leave. I don't know what happened to her old dog, but I do know he ended up on the urgent list (dogs who are running out of time to be adopted and are soon to be PTS). I hope someone adopted him :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

One more reason to add to the flood, why humans suck. I couldn't continue a relationship of any kind with this person, at the least due to the fact I think her family's faces should acquaint with a shovel several times. 

I read this and had to go cuddle my baby girl. She's ten, she's started having seizures, she poops in my house when she isn't supposed to and I can only hope she ruins my carpets for another ten years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Also I would consider discretely finding the vets name, and report the whole lot of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82

Thats terrible. We have several patients who are happy blind, deaf. We would not put an animal to sleep just b/c the owner wants to, there has to be a terminal medical condition and the animal is declining. Also would not tell you we will put them to sleep then rehome them. If owners find that you did that they would sue you, and a legitimate reason to. Owners pay for euthanasia and disposal.a vet cant rehome them without owner consent.


----------



## Hey-Fay

That is beyond messed up. We have a family dog that is 15. She's going deaf, blind, can't hold her bladder or bowels, the muscles in her legs are deteriorating and it's starting to look like she's getting hip dysplasia but there's no way we're having her pts. She'll have to get very very sick before we even consider that option. Right now she has better health care than most humans and is pampered like a princess. I'm against euthanasia unless the animal is so sick and suffering so much that death is kinder than life.


----------



## Mouse

That's just sad. No other words for it. Humans suck a lot of the time. PTS is only supposed to be for when there's no hope for the animal and the animal is suffering.


----------



## delilahrene

Sadly, I know for a fact she was put down because one of the kids took her; their father just wanted to drop her off. Never thought I would be able to lose my respect for someone so quickly. I cannot believe how people lose interest when the pets are not tiny babies anymore. I personally loved my animals as silly babies, bratty teenagers, dignified adults and little old folks, tottering around and taking naps with me. I can't relate- or even tolerate- to people that treat a pet like a fad. I have cried because of accidentally killing bugs before, I have no idea how they were able to stomach the decision and make it so impulsively. Because there is no going back, I suppose these situations become a time to learn from other's mistakes and get more involved in changing the way animals are treated- I just wish it was not at the expense of an innocent dog.


----------



## Charlottesmom

Our golden retriever Charlotte just turned ten, luckily she is in excellent health but even if she was blind and deaf if she was still a chipper lady we would not put her down. My son and I get very upset even thinking of life without Charlotte, she is such a joy! I have concluded from my 48 years on this rock that the world consists of two groups of people, those with empathy for animals and those who couldn't give a ~pardon the pun~ rats! I prefer to live my life firmly entrenched in the empathetic group and have encouraged my children to do the same. I nearly launched at a guy who was at Petco the other day with his two SCREAMING children, he was banging his boney finger on the glass of the guinea pig's tank, then said to his daughter "I guess it doesn't want to come out" I was like you are scaring the heck out of her!! His wife came into the aisle where my son and I were oogling (and talking to) the rats and she said "oh gross look at the filthy rats!" Classy folks there......


----------



## Enchilada

Wow. Thats terrible. I once met a friend's dog that was completely blind, but could hear, and even managed its way around the house perfectly fine. One thing that was incredible, IT COULD PLAY FETCH. It found the ball almost imeadietly all the time, a snap or two helped in the direction the ball was, but nonetheless, it could do what most dogs can. A dog's quality of life is not reduced when it is blind of deaf, and it certainly doesnt deminish the value of the life. I agree 100% with you delilahrene. That shouldnt have happened.


----------



## PaigeRose

Thats so incredibly sad... We have a local at my store whos a 14 yr old deaf yellow lab riddled with huge fatty masses, a limp, and a hoarse bark. He's only allowed 2 treats because everyone on the avenue spoils him silly. And, as a typical lab, he'll take your fingers off if you dont give the treats flat-palmed. They live around the corner and walk every where... We have another person who brings their 16 yr old cocker spaniel in every 6 weeks for grooming and stays with the dog the whole time... theres so many people who take amazing care of their older pets that I cant imagine someone saying "yeah we put her down cause she was old"... ugh. 

I agree you should find out the vet, report them, and cut those people out of your life. Thats horrible.


----------



## Jessiferatu

Yeah...people who treat pets like they're disposable are at the top of my list. I just can't imagine a situation in which I'd be okay with that, ever. It's abhorrent. I don't think I'd be able to speak to them anymore.

I knew a family who really wanted a chocolate lab, so they got a puppy. He was the sweetest, friendliest, happiest dog ever. Dopey and excitable in true lab fashion, but super lovey and smushy. When he was about a year old he started losing the use of his rear legs and they found out it was some kind of congenital spine thing. Their vet told them about surgery and ways to cope with this kind of thing, etc. They instead had the dog put down immediately. A few weeks later they got another chocolate lab puppy. I really, really try not to be judgmental. But this to me said they view dogs as an accessory that can be easily replaced. Just didn't sit well with me.

I dread the day I might have to consider euthanasia for my dogs. They'd have to be truly suffering for me to go through with it.


----------



## QueenB1958

I can't ever fathom why someone would do that. My dog is 15, and going senile, but I love her more today than I did 8 years ago when I got her.


----------



## rileys-mom

This makes me sad. I have a very elderly yellow lab. She is 15 years old. She's totally deaf now. She can't walk well, hobbles and falls down a lot (like an old person). She sleeps a lot. She can no longer go down the stairs to go outside so she has to use our back deck as her bathroom. It's all OK. I know her time now is limited. As long as she's eating and in no pain and still enjoys our company, then I have no reason to put her down. 

I've had to put down two of my cats in the last couple of years. Both had gotten to a point where their quality of life had seriously deteriorated. I wouldn't think of putting down an animal that was just old.


----------



## lovemyfurries

nanashi7 said:


> One more reason to add to the flood, why humans suck. I couldn't continue a relationship of any kind with this person, at the least due to the fact I think her family's faces should acquaint with a shovel several times.
> 
> I read this and had to go cuddle my baby girl. She's ten, she's started having seizures, she poops in my house when she isn't supposed to and I can only hope she ruins my carpets for another ten years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Too true, when my rattie with a Pituatary tumor went blind and didn't want to be in his cage anymore we gave him free range in the lounge full time, he just slept where ever he was comfortable, I had to feed him off my finger in the end as was the only way he'd eat. But he still had an appetite and slowly came when called. We did eventually have to put him down when he couldn't eat at all anymore otherwise he would have starved to death. But we did all we could and I agree wholeheartedly with you if he could have gone on for longer and ruined the carpets by pooping and peeing everywhere ....so what! I would rather have that than not have him. RIP little thing 2 ( Theodore ) we miss you so much.

Those people are despicable and should never own another pet....EVER. this was just too much.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Charlottesmom said:


> Our golden retriever Charlotte just turned ten, luckily she is in excellent health but even if she was blind and deaf if she was still a chipper lady we would not put her down. My son and I get very upset even thinking of life without Charlotte, she is such a joy! I have concluded from my 48 years on this rock that the world consists of two groups of people, those with empathy for animals and those who couldn't give a ~pardon the pun~ rats! I prefer to live my life firmly entrenched in the empathetic group and have encouraged my children to do the same. I nearly launched at a guy who was at Petco the other day with his two SCREAMING children, he was banging his boney finger on the glass of the guinea pig's tank, then said to his daughter "I guess it doesn't want to come out" I was like you are scaring the heck out of her!! His wife came into the aisle where my son and I were oogling (and talking to) the rats and she said "oh gross look at the filthy rats!" Classy folks there......


Un-flipping-believable!!! I'm with you firmly entrenched in the empathetic group and also tUght my daughter the same. My husband just said " what trash " about those people.


----------



## madsnake

I would take a bullet for my dog! I can't believe someone did that !


----------



## FinnishChick

Gosh, that is truly disgusting and makes me very upset  Poor girl... It sickens me that many people lose interest in their pets when they grow older. As for me (I can't see how it is possible for me to love them any more than I do, but) I love my dogs and ratties more and more each day as they get older. Those who are looking into adopting a dog better be prepared to share 15+ years with him/her. That includes accepting the fact that he/she won't be a puppy forever and adjusting your life according to the dog when he/she gets older and requires special care. It's a long term commitment, and in my opinion, pets should be treated like your children. You wouldn't lose interest in your own children, would you? Ugh, this infuriates me. Things like this make me ashamed to be a part of the human race; However, it's heartening to know that the members of this forum would never do such a thing... Thanks guys.


----------



## kksrats

I love the current energy that both of my 3 year old dogs have; they're fun and goofy. However, I also know that I'll love them still when they calm down and have less energy and become more of a silent guardian at my side. I've had deaf, blind and even animals missing limbs live happy lives and would never put one down just for the fact that I don't want to deal with their slowly deteriorating health. The vet that did this was very very wrong and I agree that they should be reported.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl

I'd have to cut off that friend. I can't imagine killing an animal just because I was sick of taking care of them. I gave away one of my dogs because I couldn't give her the proper kind of attention but I made sure she was going somewhere where she would be loved and pampered. She's much happier now. It was hella hard though.


----------



## Hagguu

Yeah same here tattoo, I was on some awful meds when my pup hit 11 months, she was my baby but I couldn't do anything. Must have interviewed 20 people before letting her go. She went to a wonderful family and I used to get updates and pictures from them but it's too heartbreaking (for me, she looks so healthy and happy with them) But I'd never ever even think that putting a dog down unless needed is right. Can you actually put dogs down instead of rehoming them? I didn't even realise that was a thing?! But then again, people never surprise me.


----------



## kksrats

dokkajane said:


> Yeah same here tattoo, I was on some awful meds when my pup hit 11 months, she was my baby but I couldn't do anything. Must have interviewed 20 people before letting her go. She went to a wonderful family and I used to get updates and pictures from them but it's too heartbreaking (for me, she looks so healthy and happy with them) But I'd never ever even think that putting a dog down unless needed is right. Can you actually put dogs down instead of rehoming them? I didn't even realise that was a thing?! But then again, people never surprise me.


I'm fairly certain that what that vet did was pushing a very fine line, if not illegal. There has to be a set criteria that they go by for putting an animal down. I've never had to put an animal down (at least not this way, unfortunately my parents were old fashioned), but I know there has to be some ethics code tied to this.


----------



## anawelch

Actually a vet can put down any animal at any condition. I used to be in vet tech and I had some vet training and we had a vet talk to us who said that people will literally ask him to put healthy puppies down because they dont want them. He, personally, wont do it but he says that many vets will. To a lot of vets its all about the money. And its not illegal. Animal shelters do it everyday. The only code of ethics they have to follow is how they put down the animal so it doesnt suffer.


----------



## gotchea

One of our vets will put down most animals despite their health at the owner's request because he thinks that death is probably a better solution than being with an owner that clearly doesn't care, or being sent to the pound. If an animal does go to the pound and get adopted another animal will take it's place for death. There really is no win. So for the most part I agree with the vet. I'd rather it be the owner's money and time to take their dog or cat to be put down than pass the animal onto the shelter. There are too many animals that don't have homes and going to the pound is pretty much the slowest, saddest death around. I'd rather a healthy animal die with the people he thinks love him than go to the shelter and die with strangers alone. Idk if that makes sense...


----------



## EmilyGPK

Vets can perform "convenience" euthanasia -- each vet decides for themselves what they feel is ethical.


----------



## Daize

gotchea said:


> One of our vets will put down most animals despite their health at the owner's request because he thinks that death is probably a better solution than being with an owner that clearly doesn't care, or being sent to the pound. If an animal does go to the pound and get adopted another animal will take it's place for death. There really is no win. So for the most part I agree with the vet. I'd rather it be the owner's money and time to take their dog or cat to be put down than pass the animal onto the shelter. There are too many animals that don't have homes and going to the pound is pretty much the slowest, saddest death around. I'd rather a healthy animal die with the people he thinks love him than go to the shelter and die with strangers alone. Idk if that makes sense...


I agree.

Millions of animals get put to death each year in shelters. At least, these people didn't add to the shelter population and take a "possible" home away from another dog. 

We had our dog put down at 14 years of age. That was the best thing to do, for her situation. She had cancer and was in a lot of pain. The vet said it was time to end her pain and let her go. 

I realize the dog they put down was healthy.... Still, if they didn't want their dog and couldn't/didn't find her a good home. Eventually, she might have died from neglect. They "might" have taken the kindness course possible, for their situation.


----------



## kksrats

That's insane. I was brought up being taught that pets were a lifetime commitment.


----------



## 2ratshack

I agree with you completely! As long as their quality of life is still good, let them live as long as they want! Some people just get tired of taking care of an older, or injured animal, they decide to take the easy way out and put to sleep an animal that could have been perfectly fine. I would credit it to laziness, and also probably a lack of genuine love for the animal. I haven't met a single true animal lover who would do this to their pet. Or any animal for that matter. I hate people who get rid of animal or put it to sleep simply because it's getting old. Or as I like to call it distinguished.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I suppose it depends on the dog. If a dog is miserable 97% of the time... is it worth making them drag out for that 3% of the time? I know someone whose lab went deaf, blind, couldn't use the bathroom properly, couldn't walk... and yet they kept the poor girl alive. I think it's more sad to let an animal get to the point where they're suffering than to put them to sleep just before they start to decline - if it's something that the vet can predict, like the dog is going blind and isn't taking it well or deaf (some dogs don't). 

On the other end of that note, though, I know some purebred breeders will have vets destroy dalmatian puppies because they're born with spots, or RR puppies because they don't have ridges (which are actually generally healthier puppies/dogs in the long run because the ridges can cause some neurological issues).

It's disgusting, but I'd like to think in some cases (not all, and clearly not this one) that owners know their pets enough to know when it's time, and that we shouldn't judge them for that.


----------

